# H. P. Lovecraft



## Zuu (Jul 6, 2009)

So... any other fans of Lovecraft? :O I've started reading his short stories lately and I have outright fallen in love. I have read _The Alchemist, The Beast in the Cave, The Call of Cthulhu, The Colour Out of Space, Cool Air, Pickman's Model, The Shadow Over Innsmouth,_ and _The Thing on the Doorstep_. And I absolutely loved that last one. Aaaa.

So yes. Discuss the Great Old Ones, the Outer Gods, various insanity-inducing creations, and -- Ia! Shub-Niggurath! The Black Goat of the Woods with a Thousand Young!


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jul 6, 2009)

i so want to read "the call of cthulhu" but i have much more on my plate atm. the next time i go to the bookstore, though, i'll definitely pick up a short story comp.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 6, 2009)

i wish i had read this so I knew what the fuck Metallica were talking about


----------



## Zuu (Jul 6, 2009)

Hum. What songs did Metallica write with Lovecraftian elements? :o

also, fc, good luck finding one? I've only found a few and I haven't found a single one with Call of Cthulhu in it. If you don't mind reading shit online you can go here. It has quite a few of his stories.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 6, 2009)

the call of ktulu, thing that should not be, all nightmare long


----------



## Zuu (Jul 6, 2009)

researched! _the thing that should not be_ is another name for nyogtha, but after reading the lyrics i totally think it was talking about innsmouth and cthulhu because of "hybrid children watch the sea" but yeah.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 6, 2009)

oooh a few months ago I got an anthology of Lovecraft's best stuff. I found it kinda varied; there were some great stories like _The Shadow over Innsmouth_ (which seriously needs to get properly made into a film or an OVA or something, 'coz all they've done so far have been loose adaptations involving vampires or some shit). On the other hand, there were other bits, particularly some of the shorter stories, where you just read them and felt unsatisfied.

But overall, he's a good author! Sure, there's allegations of racism and sexism, but who gives a crap.


----------



## Zuu (Jul 6, 2009)

I find that it's not so much the reading of the story itself that is satisfying but the reflection upon it afterward? If that makes sense.

Anyway, I do hear there is an _At the Mountains of Madness_ movie in the works.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jul 6, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> good luck finding one?


oh hey

i held this one in my hands before. i was going to buy it before i saw my gift card was $50 and not $150. (how i made this mistake i'll never know.)

but i might read one online. reading books in .txt is kind of cumbersome for me, though.. i'll still give it a shot.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 6, 2009)

"The Thing" is about Innsmouth.

Anyway, Lovecraft's a shite writer, but the themes and the story itself is bloody awesome. I just don't like his style.


----------



## Zuu (Jul 6, 2009)

I despised his style for a while but I've learned to love it. Each to his own, I suppose.


----------



## Dortrix (Jul 7, 2009)

I've only read part of The Shadow Over Innsmouth but I plan on finishing it tomorrow. My adhd kinda gets in the way of reading too much.


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 13, 2009)

I keep seeing collections of his work in bookshops and not knowing which to get. Should I just pick one randomly and hope for the best?


----------



## Zuu (Jul 13, 2009)

well, you'll probably end up with something good, so. :O


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 17, 2009)

Ha, the only reason I know this guy existed was Metallica. "The Thing That Should Not Be" makes absolutely NO sense to me. I better get some reading done...


----------

